#  Nachrichten >   Ärzteschaft: Zwölf Prozent mehr Gehalt für Ärzte in Helios-Kliniken >

## aerzteblatt.de

Lutz Hammerschlag Berlin ? Die Gehälter der Ärzte in Helios-Kliniken steigen rückwirkend zum 1. Juni 2008 um durchschnittlich rund neun Prozent, ab dem 1. Mai 2009 um weitere drei Prozent. Das haben die Ärztegewerkschaft Marburger Bund (MB) und die ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

